# Foot Washing



## elnwood (Dec 11, 2011)

I had a discussion with a Mennonite friend of mine about foot washing. His church incorporates foot washing with the communion service.

Is it permissible to have foot washing in a worship service, or does it violate the Regulative Principle of Worship?

Jesus does issue a command (John 13) to wash each other's feet, and it makes sense for believers to do this when they gather corporately, so I don't think I would classify this under "He may not be worshipped according to the imaginations and devices of men, or the suggestions of Satan, under any visible representation, or any other way not prescribed in the holy Scripture" (WCF 21.1/LBC 22.1).


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 11, 2011)

The person who handed you a bulletin this morning washed your feet. What I'm saying is that Jesus was portraying the humility to serve his disciples in a manner that no one else had attended to. We see a similar thing when the woman washes Jesus' feet and Jesus rebuked the Pharisees who tried to complain about it -- they had not offered the most basic of common courtesy in that culture. At the last supper, Jesus was showing the perfection of his humility and service since no servant was present and no one else had attended to the task.


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Dec 11, 2011)

Jesus said to him, “The one who has bathed does not need to wash, except for his feet, but is completely clean. And you are clean, but not every one of you.” For he knew who was to betray him; that was why he said, “Not all of you are clean.” Doesn't this passage speak of more than merely external foot washing tied to humility? It seems there is a definite spiritual/regeneration element in what Jesus was trying to teach.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 11, 2011)

A good commentary:


> Is Jesus instituting a new ordinance here, that of feet-washing? No, he is not commanding the disciples to do what (ὁ) he has done; but he has given them an example in order that they, of their own accord, may do as (καθώς) he has done. Hence, significantly he adds: “For I have given you an example (ὑπόδειγμα here only in John, but found also in Heb. 4:11; 8:5; 9:26; James 5:10; and II Peter 2:6), in order that just as I did to you so also you should constantly do.” Jesus has shown (cf. the verb δείκνυμι) his humility under (ὑπό) their very eyes (hence, ὑπόδειγμα).
> But although no sacrament has been instituted to be literally copied this does not remove the fact that under certain conditions those who may wish to show their hospitality in this manner are doing the proper thing (cf. I Tim. 5:10). It should, however, be stressed that what Jesus had in mind was not an outward rite but an inner attitude, that of humility and eagerness to serve.
> 
> 
> Hendriksen, W., & Kistemaker, S. J. (1953-2001). Vol. 1-2: New Testament commentary : Exposition of the Gospel According to John. New Testament Commentary (Jn 13:12). Grand Rapids: Baker Book House.


----------



## elnwood (Dec 12, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> But although no sacrament has been instituted to be literally copied this does not remove the fact that under certain conditions those who may wish to show their hospitality in this manner are doing the proper thing (cf. I Tim. 5:10).



Would those certain conditions include in a worship context? Or would the RPW forbid it?

And if I wanted to convince my Mennonite friend that footwashing is only a spiritual command, how would I do it? Is there any reason that we shouldn't practice foot washing? (His question, not mine).


----------



## Weston Stoler (Dec 12, 2011)

I had my feet washed at the end of my training at a bible camp in Seattle by the leadership their. It was CLEAR that it wasn't a sacrament. However it was a way for leadership to prove that they were no greater then I. Just because I was a counselor did not mean I was lower on the scale then the worship leader, the program director, or anybody else on the team. I was floored by it though.

I think in the context of the entire church staff coming and washing the congregations feet would be amazing.


----------



## J. Dean (Dec 12, 2011)

As I understand it, the point of Jesus washing the feet of the disciples was one of humility. Jesus, the Lord, stooped to the level of servant for his disciples, and says in that same passage that they also ought to wash one another's feet (thus applicable to us). While we do not wash feet as a custom in the church, we can and do serve each other in humility. 

Correct me if I'm wrong here, but I don't recall foot washing being recorded as a sacrament in any of the apostolic or general epistles, whereas we see the confirmation of the Lord's Supper as one in I Corinthians. Is it wrong to do? Certainly not; the fact that Jesus Himself did it for his apostles makes it clear that there's nothing wrong with doing it. But it ought not be commanded as a literal practice; rather, it is to be understood and applied in principle.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Weston Stoler said:


> I was floored by it though.



Certainly, no pun intended.


----------



## elnwood (Dec 12, 2011)

J. Dean said:


> As I understand it, the point of Jesus washing the feet of the disciples was one of humility. Jesus, the Lord, stooped to the level of servant for his disciples, and says in that same passage that they also ought to wash one another's feet (thus applicable to us). While we do not wash feet as a custom in the church, we can and do serve each other in humility.



To be sure, the point of foot washing is a demonstration of humility. That there is a spiritual practice commanded is not in question. The question is whether we are able to, or ought to practice it literally as well.

For example, the Lord's Supper is about feeding on Christ spiritually, not the physical eating. The point of the Lord's Supper is spiritual, not physical, but that doesn't mean that we don't practice the Lord's Supper literally!



J. Dean said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong here, but I don't recall foot washing being recorded as a sacrament in any of the apostolic or general epistles, whereas we see the confirmation of the Lord's Supper as one in I Corinthians. Is it wrong to do? Certainly not; the fact that Jesus Himself did it for his apostles makes it clear that there's nothing wrong with doing it. But it ought not be commanded as a literal practice; rather, it is to be understood and applied in principle.



Foot washing is mentioned as a practice in 1 Timothy 5:9-10.


> Let a widow be enrolled if she is not less than sixty years of age, having been the wife of one husband, and having a reputation for good works: if she has brought up children, has shown hospitality, _has washed the feet of the saints_, has cared for the afflicted, and has devoted herself to every good work.



I'm curious about application to the RPW. Does the RPW forbid its practice in a worship context, or is there Scriptural warrant for it? Is there room within the RPW to treat foot washing as something permitted but not required?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 13, 2011)

elnwood said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > But although no sacrament has been instituted to be literally copied this does not remove the fact that under certain conditions those who may wish to show their hospitality in this manner are doing the proper thing (cf. I Tim. 5:10).
> ...



The RPW would forbid it. As noted in the commentary, Christ stated that this was done as an _example_ and did not establish it as an ordinance. In contrast, in the institution of the Lord's Supper, Christ does not present the Supper as an _example_ but institutes it as an ordinance. We find further corroboration in 1 Corinthians. 

The commentator provides other places in the Scriptures where the idea of example is presented. Another example not listed is when the disciples were arguing about who was the greatest and He brought a child before them. This was illustrative of a point and, again, wass not meant to be yet another "sacrament" where we bring children forward during worship.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 13, 2011)

elnwood said:


> Foot washing is mentioned as a practice in 1 Timothy 5:9-10.
> 
> 
> > Let a widow be enrolled if she is not less than sixty years of age, having been the wife of one husband, and having a reputation for good works: if she has brought up children, has shown hospitality, _has washed the feet of the saints_, has cared for the afflicted, and has devoted herself to every good work.


This passage was mentioned in the commen



elnwood said:


> I'm curious about application to the RPW. Does the RPW forbid its practice in a worship context, or is there Scriptural warrant for it? Is there room within the RPW to treat foot washing as something permitted but not required?


"Permitted but not required" is not the RPW. If it is divinely instituted and commanded then it is a _requirement_.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 13, 2011)

As for your discussions with your Mennonite friend, the foot washing may be a rabbit trail. It still breaks my heart remembering a conversation that I had with a Mennonite young woman who commented that they regularly had people visit their church but the visitors would stop coming after one of the leaders would inform them on proper dress.


----------



## elnwood (Dec 14, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> "Permitted but not required" is not the RPW. If it is divinely instituted and commanded then it is a requirement.



WCF 21.5 distinguishes between "the ordinary worship of God" and things that are practiced "upon special occasions," such as taking oaths, vows, and solemn fastings, and thanksgiving. If I understand it correctly, the RPW allows the taking of oaths and vows in worship. Yet, not every worship service has them.

Thus, is it correct to say that these things in the "special occasions" category are "required"? Would you say that solemn fastings is commanded and a requirement?

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------




jwithnell said:


> As for your discussions with your Mennonite friend, the foot washing may be a rabbit trail. It still breaks my heart remembering a conversation that I had with a Mennonite young woman who commented that they regularly had people visit their church but the visitors would stop coming after one of the leaders would inform them on proper dress.



Actually, it's a very cordial conversation, and one I asked him about. We've become good friends, and he and his wife are actually going to the reformed baptistic congregation I'm at. His wife covers her head and they happily attend the church. I've never felt judged by them.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 14, 2011)

elnwood said:


> Thus, is it correct to say that these things in the "special occasions" category are "required"? Would you say that solemn fastings is commanded and a requirement?


When the occasion demands it, I believe they are. I think it's probably to our shame that we don't call for solemn fasting when the situation demands it.


----------



## elnwood (Dec 14, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> When the occasion demands it, I believe they are. I think it's probably to our shame that we don't call for solemn fasting when the situation demands it.



I must admit, I am having trouble understanding these "special occasions" as "required."

What occasions would "require" solemn fasting? Where in Scripture do we find a requirement for solemn fasting for these occasions?

I can't imagine a pastor demanding and requiring that everyone in the congregation fast for a particular special occasion.


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 14, 2011)

elnwood said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > When the occasion demands it, I believe they are. I think it's probably to our shame that we don't call for solemn fasting when the situation demands it.
> ...



A pastor might be well advised to encourage fasting should his congregation want ceremonial foot washing.


----------

